# Going to *attempt* to make an apron o_O



## brasstackminis (May 2, 2012)

So I have been looking on line at as many photos of people showing in CDEs as possible and I had the luck to actually touch and examine an apron. The one I saw was apparently VERY expensive. So I went to the fabric store and found some very light weight tan wool and some dark brown ribbon (which I will use in place of bias tape) and some velcro. I know the "waist band" is up under the "girls"




and the length should be to the top of my shoes when I sit down. I plan on making 2 pleats in the front..meeting in the middle and facing eachother (like the expensive one I saw) and having 9 inches of velcro for a closure in the back on the waistband so no matter how big I get or how many layers I wear, it will fit! I want to make it so that there is fabric all the way around...as my friend put it, kinda like a hospital gown LOL Open back there but the fabric covers it. So...what is the shape of the darn thing supposed to be? Does it start out a square/rectangle and then get fitted at the waist a bit so it looks a tad triangular, or does it start out that way? Are the corners rounded, square or it doesn't matter? Any other ideas about what is good and bad about versions seen in the past? Anyone have a good picture they can share that is not folded or wrapped around a person in a carriage? I am a visual person...



Looking for the overall shape of the thing.

My first big, rated CDE is coming up at the end of the month and I haven't got a thing to wear!





Here is a picture of some of the supplies. Oh and I got all of the things I needed to make it for under $25!!!




Thanks bunches! I will post pictures as the project unfurls.


----------



## Jules (May 2, 2012)

I am useless at sewing, but had to say, love the colour combo. Good luck!


----------



## brasstackminis (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Jules!


----------



## rbrown (May 3, 2012)

I made an apron when I was in high school, and I remember making it square- mine was not fancy at all, but the shape seemed to work well. It was basically just a square with rounded edges on the bottom. I just did a google search, and some definitely look triangular-shaped... maybe you could try cutting both shapes out of some scrap/cheap fabric and see which fits you best??

I found an article by Kristen Breyer on aprons (can I link to the site from here or is that a no-no?) and she says:

"Aprons for personal driving in competition or pleasure can therefore now be deciphered! Personal experience and observation has shown that most people make their own aprons or have them made locally, even though some purveyors exist. Commercially made aprons can be somewhat costly, especially for the beginning competitor. At least three styles of cut have been seen (see drawings). If the aprons are made to fit only one person, any of the styles can be fitted with leather straps with buckles (roller type are preferred), two "D" rings and straps of webbing or leather, "quick release" type fasteners, or "latch and hook" closures. If using "latch and hook" type closures, you will have to sew some type of strapping, or make the apron width to overlap in the back around the waist and sew it differently to the apron itself. If the apron is to be worn by several different people (of different sizes), webbing or woven tape ties of 36" length each can be attached. They are crossed in the back and tied in the front. This sort of "generic fit" apron is handy to have around when someone forgets one of their own."

BUT the pictures have been removed at the bottom so you can't see the styles!

Hopefully someone who knows what they're supposed to look like will chime in


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 3, 2012)

I made a driving apron by going to a local thrift store and picking up a full length skirt that fit over my clothing. I then removed the back seam up to the waist band. I tacked the edges back down so there were no raw edges and thats it. Done. It only took me about an hour to complete.


----------



## littlebigspots (May 5, 2012)

http://www.suitability.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=6500


----------



## susanne (May 5, 2012)

I believe it was Andy Marcoux who suggested putting a button on the front of the waistband and a buttonhole at the bottom corner so that you can keep the apron up out of the way and tidy when walking. Otherwise, an apron long enough to cover your ankles when sitting might drag when standing and trip you.


----------



## Sue_C. (May 8, 2012)

Excellent idea Susanne, I will be looking for some good black buttons now.


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (May 11, 2012)

Make sure you have someone to help you determine the hemline while you sit in your carriage.

I tried to measure myself for length while sitting in a chair and my finished apron ended up 8" too short! It all depends on the angle of your seat/legs.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2012)

How is the apron coming along?

I am about to get my mother in law apron-making too.


----------



## susanne (May 23, 2012)

This has nothing to do with your MIL, but I'm sitting here giggling, imagining what my mother-in-law would create if I asked her to sew a driving apron. It would likely be gingham with geese wearing scarves and cute little pockets. Hem and pockets would be edged in lace...

I love her dearly, but I had my sister make mine.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2012)

susanne said:


> This has nothing to do with your MIL, but I'm sitting here giggling, imagining what my mother-in-law would create if I asked her to sew a driving apron. It would likely be gingham with geese wearing scarves and cute little pockets. Hem and pockets would be edged in lace...








I always go to the fabric shop with my mother in law and provide a detailed pattern to avoid the 'gingham and geese' effect





Nah, she is actually great, she is only mid-50's and is a head teacher at a highschool (food-tech and sewing) so I am very lucky...goodness knows I can't sew to save my life.


----------



## susanne (May 24, 2012)

It's great to have family who are supportive of your interests! I joke about my mother-in-law, but she is a wonderful woman and she loves her grandponies -- she just doesn't always get the "way" of worlds different from hers.


----------



## Jules (May 24, 2012)

susanne said:


> It's great to have family who are supportive of your interests! I joke about my mother-in-law, but she is a wonderful woman and she loves her grandponies -- she just doesn't always get the "way" of worlds different from hers.


Aww grandponies, gorgeous.





I will be sure to post my lace,gingham and geese apron pics when it is done


----------



## happy appy (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone done?


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 21, 2012)

I have made several aprons for myself and some friends, and have even sold a few! Actually fairly easy if you know how to sew. I would love to do what Sherri Loewer does, but I am not sure if I'm that good!


----------



## Lloydyne (Oct 22, 2012)

I am just new at this driving stuff. I have been a large horse owner but recently purchased my sweet little driving horse. I went to watch a CDE in August and told my trainer if I learned anything it was what I want to wear for dressage. I do sew and I plan on making my own apron like db. I am going to use beige burberry plaid because I think it would really compliment my lil guy and look very English. I hope I don't have a problem with matching plaid and I hope I ordered enough material to be able to match. I bought a nice hat yesterday at Macy's (now is the time to buy them..they are seasonal) and I will be making a jacket that is black with a tan that that matches the burberry tan. I can't make plans on the jacket until the burberry fabric comes I need to match the tans. I should have my fabric this week and I will post pictures when it's done (if I can figure out how to post a picture.)


----------

